
A Universal Basic Income Is a Poor Tool to Fight Poverty - my_first_acct
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/01/business/economy/universal-basic-income-poverty.html
======
jld89
Only right wing dogma. The fact that people will have money for basic needs
doesn't mean they will have enough money for what they materially want.

They will work whether to have something expensive that they want or for
passion, and at least won't work just to survive. That would be overall a
better society.

------
DougN7
Although it sounds attractive on many fronts, it can never work. Let's say we
give out $1 trillion worth of basic income. Is there $1 trillion more goods
and services to spend that on? No. In fact, depending on how many spend their
time on non-productive work, there might be a lot less. So a lot more money
chasing fewer goods and services. Classical inflation will quickly make that
basic income of little value.

~~~
DougN7
Why the downvote?

